# Shower Pan- Flood Test- Drain Plug



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They are called 'test plugs' and are in the same section as the Fernco rubber fittings.

It's a soft rubber disk with a steel washer on either side--a bolt and wing nut through the center.

Tighten the nut and that squashes the rubber--expanding it it stop up the pipe.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There is also an inflatable rubber bulb available.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

*Flood Testing Procedures*










This is a picture of a 2" twist and set plug. Adjust the wing nut until it goes into your drains piping with a tiny bit of pressure and twist it down until you have a good seal. Do not over tighten or apply to much pressure to the drain.










This an inflatable test plug with a 3' extension. I use either my bike pump or mini compressor to inflate.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

*More options*

Some more options for your flood test. If you need help sourcing a plug here in Vancouver give me a call and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Paul8434 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks John,
Sure gave me a clear idea of the different options.

I did struggle to find a drain plug as all they sold at two local home improvement stores was 2" drain plugs.

My scenario required me to taper my drainset to match with 1.5" from the previous installer.

After racking my brain i went for the simple drain plugs that are common for laundry sinks etc.

I figured if the test passed then i was alright. If the test failed then i would really have to hunt to find the right drain plug to rule out a poor seal.

Paul


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Drain plugs = Plumbing Supply.
Drain plugs = Plumbing Supply.
Drain plugs = Plumbing Supply.
Drain plugs = Plumbing Supply.
:yes:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

*Flood Testing your own shower pan*

The long thin plugs I have are designed to slip past the 2" mouth of a drain's body and into the 1 1/2" pipe. A few pumps and you have a tight seal.

Like Bud suggests a plumbing wholesaler in your town or online will be your best source. Many large "Box Retailers" I have found do not sell any plugs for testing showers.

How long do you plan to flood your shower for? Do you know how to measure for leaks and evaporation?

JW


----------



## Paul8434 (May 16, 2011)

Hi John,

I think calling someone like Hillcrest (or another plumbing supplier) locally would have been prudent.

My test consisted of pushing a laundry sink into the 1.5" drain and fiddling to ensure a tight seal.

I used about 3 " of water and noted the height on two walls.

I waited 24 hours.

I noted no difference in height after 24 hours.
I did not notice any evaporation loss or leakage.

After draining the pan i then went under the crawlspace to inspect the plywood base and joists and noted no moisure or wetness.

I note your comments on measuring for leakage and evaporation.
Can you elaborate?

I have enclosed a pic of of the status of my job so far. But am not adverse to going back and re-testing.

Paul


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking very fine--keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Why is that little piece of duct tape on the pan liner? The one near the bottom.


----------



## Paul8434 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Bud,

Good eye. That was used as one of my markers to note the water level during the flood test. 

Paul


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

*Measuring for evaporation*

On an extended flood test with hot job site conditions or excessive air movement you need to measure the rate of evaporation.

We set up a second dish of water. Something like a casserole pan and fill with a inch or so of water. We add a stack of coins to both the casserole pan and shower pan. Both will evaporate at the same rate.

By using coins you can see exactly if the pan is leaking and by what rate.

I just noticed your in Vancouver. Call me when you do your next shower and I will lend you a plug.

JW


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> We set up a second dish of water. Something like a casserole pan and fill with a inch or so of water. We add a stack of coins to both the casserole pan and shower pan. Both will evaporate at the same rate.
> 
> *By using coins you can see exactly if the pan is leaking and by what rate.
> *


Jheeeeezh!
You guys in Canada don't have a ruler or a yardstick or a tape-measure device?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Jheeeeezh!
> You guys in Canada don't have a ruler or a yardstick or a tape-measure device?


:laughing:


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Guys! Getting ready to tear about my bathroom too. So this is just to make sure the pan isnt leaking?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's all it's for---It's a lot better to find a problem before you spend days tiling and much bucks on supplies.

Some inspectors require that test---Mike---


----------



## beacon56 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Shower Plug*

I just found a source for an inflatable plug:

http://www.mrsupply.com/cherne-single-size-test-ball-and-reg-plugs-270024.html

$18 but shipping is about $10.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice to see so many flood tests. I get about 2 emails and four calls a month from people all over North America asking questions about the procedure.

It's very straight forward and a must on any shower build. 

Great work everyone!

More information on flood testing showers 

JW


Here is my last flood test filling up. The yellow plug is part of an inflatable test plug.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

The link above is not working. It appears the discussion was deleted on Contractor Talk.

JW


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't need em build da igloo:laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

Every shower should be flood tested. It is the only way to ensure that the shower was built properly and the work you paid for is done right.

If your crew will not flood test their work - do it for them.

Do not tile any shower that has not passed a flood test.

JW


----------

